# lang/rust-1.57.0 build fails



## rhsbsd (Feb 9, 2022)

```
=>> Building lang/rust
build started at Sun Jan 16 15:34:47 EST 2022
port directory: /usr/ports/lang/rust
package name: rust-1.57.0
----------SKIP TO LINE 241026----------
Dist rls-1.57.0-x86_64-unknown-freebsd
running: "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/stage0-tools-bin/fabricate" "generate" "--image-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/image" "--component-name=rls-preview" "--rel-manifest-dir=rustlib" "--legacy-manifest-dirs=rustlib,cargo" "--product-name=Rust" "--success-message=rls installed." "--package-name=rls-1.57.0-x86_64-unknown-freebsd" "--non-installed-overlay" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/overlay" "--output-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/dist" "--work-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd"


command did not execute successfully: "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/stage0-tools-bin/fabricate" "generate" "--image-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/image" "--component-name=rls-preview" "--rel-manifest-dir=rustlib" "--legacy-manifest-dirs=rustlib,cargo" "--product-name=Rust" "--success-message=rls installed." "--package-name=rls-1.57.0-x86_64-unknown-freebsd" "--non-installed-overlay" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd/overlay" "--output-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/dist" "--work-dir" "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/tmp/tarball/rls/x86_64-unknown-freebsd"
expected success, got: signal: 9


Traceback (most recent call last):
  File "x.py", line 27, in <module>
    bootstrap.main()
  File "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/rustc-1.57.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 1231, in main
    bootstrap(help_triggered)
  File "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/rustc-1.57.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 1217, in bootstrap
    run(args, env=env, verbose=build.verbose, is_bootstrap=True)
  File "/wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/rustc-1.57.0-src/src/bootstrap/bootstrap.py", line 144, in run
    raise RuntimeError(err)
RuntimeError: failed to run: /wrkdirs/usr/ports/lang/rust/work/_build/bootstrap/debug/bootstrap install --jobs=1
*** Error code 1

Stop.
make: stopped in /usr/ports/lang/rust
=>> Cleaning up wrkdir
===>  Cleaning for rust-1.57.0
build of lang/rust | rust-1.57.0 ended at Sun Jan 16 23:00:23 EST 2022
build time: 07:25:37
!!! build failure encountered !!!
```

Port details:

```
Annotations    :
        FreeBSD_version: 1300139
        build_timestamp: 2022-01-24T00:16:17+0000
        built_by       : poudriere-git-3.3.99.20211017_2
        cpe            : cpe:2.3:a:gnome:librsvg:2.52.5:::::freebsd13:x64:1
        port_checkout_unclean: no
        port_git_hash  : 835bd5733
        ports_top_checkout_unclean: no
        ports_top_git_hash: c716170c8
        repo_type      : binary
        repository     : Poudriere
Flat size      : 19.1MiB
```
Yes that's right, if  u check the dates it took me 24-16 days to figure out that SOURCES would not build and that just disabling them in the options allowed me to complete the build. Oh well, so much for brilliance!
During that time as  you might imagine almost every incantation/configuration using poudriere was tried and attempted. The latest commit for this port is 2021-12-05. The commit is hard to follow for me.


----------

